# Intel Viiv alternative for Media Sharing with Directv H20?



## Popcorn (Sep 4, 2007)

I have a couple AMD processers as well and Intel but do not have Viiv software.I have tried a couple downloads from Directv and Intel but no luck.Is there another way to get my H20 connected with my network for photos and Music?


----------



## dirchm0628 (Sep 4, 2007)

Popcorn said:


> I have a couple AMD processers as well and Intel but do not have Viiv software.I have tried a couple downloads from Directv and Intel but no luck.Is there another way to get my H20 connected with my network for photos and Music?


Try downloading tversity. I could not get media sharing to work under windows media player but it works with tversity.:hurah:


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Just use Windows Media Player V11, it works, I have used it on three different non-ViiV systems including an AMD laptop. There's a thread in this site that has a PDF file in it that shows how to set it up.


----------

